# R.I.P Gadget



## foal (17 February 2012)

Not to sure if stacey has posted on here yet, to tell all of her very sad news about losing gadget.  We know stacey posted alot on here about how great gadget was doing in the show jumping world and the photo's of him jumping was great.  Am sure all on here that shared your posts stacey, will want to say....
 sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## BBH (17 February 2012)

OMG I can't believe it. What happened.

Poor Stacey and RIP Gadget, he was a star

xxx


----------



## icestationzebra (17 February 2012)

OMG!  What on earth happened?

RIP Gadget - he was beautiful


----------



## MandyMoo (17 February 2012)

oh my goodness!!!! such a shock!!!

VERY sad to hear this, all my best wishes to her and all others concerned! 

rip xx


----------



## Thistle (17 February 2012)

How very very sad


----------



## glamourpuss (17 February 2012)

What a shock  What happened?  Poor Stacey & everyone involved with him


----------



## claire_p2001 (17 February 2012)

Thats awful I can't believe it I only saw him at Addington last weekend he looked super as always.  Do you know what happened?

I'm so sorry Stacy if you read this my thoughts are with you it is a tragic loss of a true star RIP Gadget xxx


----------



## ihatework (17 February 2012)

How tragic 
Way too soon for such a talented horse to go.
RIP Gadget x


----------



## mil1212 (17 February 2012)

Oh that's terrible news, my thoughts are with Stacey and all Gadgets connections


----------



## Vetwrap (17 February 2012)

So, so sorry.  He was such a stunningly talented horse.


----------



## measles (17 February 2012)

Saw this and expressed my condolences on Facebook. Like others I don't know what happened but it mut be a terrible time for her


----------



## Saratoga (17 February 2012)

How very sad


----------



## Clarew22 (17 February 2012)

Oh no how terrible, such a talented boy 

My thoughts go out to Stacey and all Gadgets connections x


----------



## kerilli (17 February 2012)

very very sad to hear this, R.I.P. Gadget. Huge commiserations to Stacey and all his connections.


----------



## Alibear (17 February 2012)

Veryy sorry to hear, this I enjoyed all their updates.


----------



## Jingleballs (17 February 2012)

Really sorry to hear this 

RIP Gadget - my thoughts are with Stacey and all that knew him.


----------



## MadisonBelle (17 February 2012)

I don't know many on here as more of a lurker really but I did "know" this one as the posts about him were always great and the pictures just fab so I was hoping it wasn't him when I opened the post.

So very very sorry to all connections.... A beautifully talented horse.....

So sorry....RIP Gadget.


----------



## horseywelsh (17 February 2012)

sorry to hear this x


----------



## dixie (17 February 2012)

MadisonBelle said:



			I don't know many on here as more of a lurker really but I did "know" this one as the posts about him were always great and the pictures just fab so I was hoping it wasn't him when I opened the post.

So very very sorry to all connections.... A beautifully talented horse.....

So sorry....RIP Gadget.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, I was really hoping it wasn't the Gadget that I knew - albeit via a forum.

So very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Booboos (17 February 2012)

Terrible news, so sorry to hear about this.


----------



## MollyMoomin (17 February 2012)

I'm so sorry  RIP Gadget and hugs for Stacey/his connections.


----------



## Rosiefan (17 February 2012)

Very sorry to see this - thoughts are with Stacey and Gaget's connections. x


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (17 February 2012)

Terrible news. 
RIP Gadget and my condoences to Stacey and all Gadgets conections. 
He was a lovey horse who will be much missed, even if I only knew him via posts on here.


----------



## Heidi1 (17 February 2012)

Terrible news, thoughts are with Stacey and all connections
RIP Gadget, such a beautiful talented horse....x


----------



## SplashofSoy (17 February 2012)

How dreadful, so sorry for all connected with him.  More lurker than poster but loved those updates and heart sank when read title of OP.  RIP Gadget.


----------



## ecrozier (17 February 2012)

Oh that's so sad I always enjoyed her posts and pictures. RIP Gadget.


----------



## 4faults (17 February 2012)

So sorry for your loss, my best to Stacey and connections. RIP Gadget


----------



## PorkChop (17 February 2012)

How terribly sad  loved reading their reports x


----------



## woodtiger (17 February 2012)

there aren't really words to describe it are there?  so sorry.


----------



## MillionDollar (17 February 2012)

OMG, I am so so sorry Stacey!!! 

RIP Gadget, you were an amazingly talented horse.

How very very sad!


----------



## MrsMozart (17 February 2012)

Rest in peace Gadget.

Our thoughts and wishes to all.


----------



## quirky (17 February 2012)

How very sad.
RIP Gadget


----------



## doratheexplorer (17 February 2012)

RIP Gadget... Thought so Stacey, Louise and all his connections.

What a tradgedy... x


----------



## pigsmight:) (17 February 2012)

So sad  RIP gadget will always be rememberd as a star Im sure Xx


----------



## DarkHorseB (17 February 2012)

Awful news
Just brings it home how quickly things can be snatched away 
RIP Gadget


----------



## Fools Motto (17 February 2012)

RIP Gadget, thoughts are with all connections. x


----------



## Worried1 (17 February 2012)

Run free Gadget.

XxxX


----------



## Sprout (17 February 2012)

Such a tragic loss, my thoughts are with all who were connected with Gadget. x


----------



## tinap (17 February 2012)

So sorry, thought go out to all xx


----------



## FigJam (17 February 2012)

That is very sad news to read.  My thoughts and best wishes with Stacey and everyone else who was close to Gadget, he was a very special boy and must be leaving a massive hole behind.


----------



## Lanky Loll (17 February 2012)

So sorry to hear this, RIP Gadget


----------



## lillie07 (17 February 2012)

So sorry to read this, he was a super horse. My thoughts are with Stacey and all Gadgets connections.


----------



## dressagecrazy (17 February 2012)

Tragic, very sorry to hear this, even though i never posted i used to enjoy reading your post about him.
Greatest Sympathies to all x


----------



## _EVS_ (17 February 2012)

My heart dropped when I saw the title of this post and really hoped it wasn't Stacey's Gadget.

Love and thoughts to all connected with such an outstandingly talented horse who had so much more to give.

Rest in Peace Gadget :-(


----------



## Leg_end (17 February 2012)

What a horrible shock. I too was hoping this wasn't the same Gagdet  RIP beautiful boy. Thoughts go out to Stacey and all his connections.


----------



## tigers_eye (17 February 2012)

So sorry to hear this, Stacey always seemed to have such fun owning him and have a lot of respect for him. His unconventional technique made him stand out for me, it certainly was effective, a real winner.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (17 February 2012)

Really sorry to hear this.


----------



## jules89 (17 February 2012)

tigers_eye said:



			So sorry to hear this, Stacey always seemed to have such fun owning him and have a lot of respect for him. His unconventional technique made him stand out for me, it certainly was effective, a real winner.
		
Click to expand...

ditto this.

What a horrible shock, I too hoped it wasn't him. I'm sorry, RIP Gadget.


----------



## only_me (17 February 2012)

so sorry to read this  I was also hoping it wasn't the same gadget 
RIP gadget and hugs to stacey and all involved


----------



## dressage_diva (17 February 2012)

So sorry to hear this and my thoughts go out to Stacey and all connected to Gadget. What a sad loss to show jumping


----------



## H-J (17 February 2012)

So very sad  Like everyone I hoped it wasnt him when I saw the post 

Like Worried has said....run free now Gadget.....my little Golly is up there to keep you company 

Thought to Stacey xx


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (17 February 2012)

So sorry to hear this I too hoped it wasn't that Gadget!!!


----------



## JVB (17 February 2012)

Just tragic, rip Gadget


----------



## Amymay (17 February 2012)

So, so, sorry to read this news.

Condolences to all, and RIP Gadget.


----------



## _Rach_ (17 February 2012)

Very sad RIP Gadget


----------



## little_flea (17 February 2012)

How terribly sad. RIP Gadget and thinking of you Stacey.


----------



## BBH (17 February 2012)

Does anyone know what happened accident, colic etc etc ?


----------



## georgiegirl (17 February 2012)

absolutely gutted to read this  x


----------



## alwaysbroke (17 February 2012)

Oh no so so sorry to be reading this

RIP Gadget run free boy xx


----------



## JenniferB (17 February 2012)

Opened this with a horrible sick feeling, hoping I'd be wrong.  RIP Gadget, easily one of my favourite HHO horses.  Can't begin to think how all connections must feel, big hugs to all.  Very sad time xx


----------



## showjump (17 February 2012)

As i send of FB, so sorry Stacey. He was such a talented boy. x


----------



## Javabb94 (17 February 2012)

RIP Gadget, 

Very sad to hear this I loved reading all his updates etc


----------



## Baydale (17 February 2012)

That is so sad, my heart goes out to Stacey as he was a very special horse.


----------



## sammiea (17 February 2012)

OMG words fail me at this point, really hoped it wasnt going to be "that" gadget 

IMO he was "the HHO horse" run free beautiful boy, thoughts are with all those connected


----------



## Firewell (17 February 2012)

I'm so sad to hear this, what a loss .
RIP Gadget, gone but never forgotten xx


----------



## avthechav (17 February 2012)

oh my goodness, how awful.  Having lost Av so recently it breaks my heart as I know how all connections will be feeling.  Really sorry to Stacey and all xxx


----------



## TarrSteps (17 February 2012)

Very sad for all concerned, especially Stacey whose love and admiration shone through in her reports of his adventures, and his relatively new jr rider, who must have been looking forward to great new adventures with him. Bizarrely, someone was talking about it yesterday and I thought how sad for the kid, without putting the pieces together.


----------



## amyneave (17 February 2012)

Very sad  R.I.P


----------



## Supanova (17 February 2012)

So sorry to hear this.  As others have said, Gadget was my favourite HHO horse and i really enjoyed reading reports about him and seeing pictures of such a talented and beautiful horse.  My thoughts are with all those involved.


----------



## dieseldog (17 February 2012)

RIP Gadget.


----------



## lyndy (17 February 2012)

So sorry to hear this, he was a beautiful and very talented horse. 
R.I.P Gadget x


----------



## BuckingHorse (17 February 2012)

Stacey, I am so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you at this difficult time. 
RIP Gadget.


----------



## WellyBaggins (17 February 2012)

So sorry to read this  he looked like an amazing horse, thinking of you all


----------



## Sneedy (17 February 2012)

Very sad news, thoughts are with you.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (17 February 2012)

RIP gadget  such a shame


----------



## LEC (17 February 2012)

How very sad - I always enjoyed Gadget reports and photos.


----------



## kit279 (17 February 2012)

Like all the others, I really enjoyed seeing Gadget's reports - he was really lovely and super talented and must leave a very big hole behind.  RIP Gadget, condolences to all who knew him.


----------



## humblepie (17 February 2012)

I also really enjoyed your posts about him and am very sorry to hear of your sad news.


----------



## mik (17 February 2012)

RIP. Such sad news.


----------



## ArcticFox (17 February 2012)

such sad news.  such a super horse.  

what happened?  Must be such a shock


----------



## Avonbrook (17 February 2012)

So very sorry to read this.


----------



## meardsall_millie (17 February 2012)

This is horribly sad news.  He was such a promising horse and like others, I very much enjoyed reading about his progress.

Sincere sympathy to Stacey and all of Gadget's connections


----------



## Vickijay (17 February 2012)

What sad news. RIP gadget you always looked so amazing


----------



## vikkiandmonica (17 February 2012)

RIP Gadget 

Condolences to all involved. He was such a super horse.


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (17 February 2012)

Im so sorry. RIP Gadget. xxx


----------



## Chloe_GHE (17 February 2012)

my sympathy goes out to here, I loved her posts and he was simply gorgeous
hugs and sympathy xxx


----------



## Santa_Claus (17 February 2012)

such sad sad news.  RIP Gadget


----------



## Rambo (17 February 2012)

RIP Gadget :-(

Lou had posted on FB that she thought a heart attack....but i'm sure Stacey will fill us in if/when she feels able.

He certainly was an HHO star...


----------



## JackJill (17 February 2012)

So sorry, hugs to all connections of Gadget. I saw him qualify for the Charles Stanley Masters a few weeks ago, he looked fabulous and his jump off looked effortless. RIP Gadget - you were unique. x


----------



## TableDancer (17 February 2012)

So very sad to hear this - such a beautiful and talented horse with such promise, and Stacey's love for him was evident to all. Run free, Gadget, and thoughts to Stacey and all his connections...


----------



## Broodle (17 February 2012)

How awful for all his connections   Just very very sad x


----------



## Bounced (17 February 2012)

Sincerely sorry, what awful news


----------



## Haniki (17 February 2012)

So sorry to read this. Condolences to Stacey and connections.
R.I.P. Gadget


----------



## Venevidivici (17 February 2012)

Ditto all of the above. What an awful,sad loss Condolences to all involved with him &RIP speedy boy.x


----------



## miller (17 February 2012)

OMG only just seen this - what shock! He really was a HHO horse, huge condolences to Stacey and team
RIP Gadget x


----------



## NR99 (17 February 2012)

So sorry, thoughts go out to Stacey and all connections, may your many happy memories give you some comfort x


----------



## aregona (18 February 2012)

I'm so, so sorry to read this  such a wonderful horse to loose, my thoughts and hugs go out to all concerned xx


----------



## j1ffy (18 February 2012)

How incredibly sad, so sorry to read this.  I remember watching him a couple of years ago and he looked like such a wonderful horse.

RIP Gadget.


----------



## ausipaliboi (18 February 2012)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Super_starz (18 February 2012)

So sorry to hear this Stacey, he was one of my fave hho horses, RIP gadget xx


----------



## chels (18 February 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear, run free Gadget xx


----------



## kirstyhen (18 February 2012)

So sorry to read this, my thoughts are with Stacey and everyone else concerned.


----------



## Laramy80 (18 February 2012)

So sorry to hear this...RIP Gadget


----------



## Luci07 (18 February 2012)

As he was so clearly loved and there are a lot of people here who seem to directly know him...has anyone thought about putting a small video together of some of his best moments? Might be nice for his owner ?

Losing our much loved pets is just so horrible. At the time makes you wonder why you have them and just breaks your heart,


----------



## IsabelleJ (18 February 2012)

So sorry to hear this, he was one of my fave HHO horses 

Thinking of you, S.

Isabelle


----------



## Sportznight (18 February 2012)

I don't post much anymore, but did like to read and watch all of Gadget's reports and antics.  RIP to a special horse and condolences to Stacey xx


----------



## frannieuk (18 February 2012)

Very sad to read this, I loved reading about Gadget - thinking of him, Stacey and all their connections xx


----------



## diggerbez (18 February 2012)

oh no very sorry to read this 
RIP Gadget....condolences to stacey and all connections


----------



## Saf (18 February 2012)

RIP Gadget saw him jump in the flesh fab horse and a very sad loss


----------

